# German guncam footage Fw190 - Bf110



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2009)

Really good German guncam archival footage.

Shows attacks on B-17s, B-24s and a DB3 as well as P-51, P-47, P-38 and a LaGG by Fw190A (various sub models) and Bf110 Zerstorers.

I don't recall seeing this particular one before, hopefully, it hasn't been posted already.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1DQ4HvpAko_


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 26, 2009)

Been around awhile Dave, I even have it on my comp, but I never get tired of watchin it....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2009)

The thing I was most interested in, was the attacks on the bombers. You see some good slashing tactics that offered the attacker good coverage of thier target while keeping thier exposure to the gunners at a minimum. Then you see some pretty brazen direct 6 attacks that really put them in the spotlight for the ball turret and tail gunners to work over.

Also, tell me if I'm wrong, but in film number 1006; Fw190A-6 versus P-51D (at 7:33), doesn't it look like the '190 stalls it while trying to work into position on the Stang?


----------



## Erich (Oct 27, 2009)

I have the full length vid of all of this and it is so much more clear. sorry to say this is pirated materials, first sold by EE some years ago, Jerry had the stuff back in the 1960's and had it reformatted, some clown purchased the item and put it all over the net, it is sold for funds as well on several aviation vid shops as well as covered on you tube all over the world............pretty sick


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2009)

Dave, thats a great post!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks VB!

Erich, I see that happen all too often in various mediums, and the sad thing is, a huge majority of folks (myself included) end up seeing the poor quality copy without ever having the opportunity to see the original material. So while the person(s) made a few quick bucks at the expense of the owner, they also cheated people out of an eyewitness account of the past and that's the real crime


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 27, 2009)

Darned computer isn't letting me play it! Time for a restart


----------



## Erich (Oct 27, 2009)

one of the favs of pirates is to copy and put bookmarks on the WW 2 German Deutsche Wochenschau footage, of course copied with a much lousy and grainy effect on viewing.

in the Fw 190 footage note a scene from IV.Sturm/JG 3 attacking the rear of a US bomber pulk, the heay 190's are not even really in an orderly attack as they are bouncing all over the place


----------

